# replacing trip springs on a Meyer/adding 3rd spring



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

1st of all I did a seach, couldn't find an answer. I replaced a spring last year and for the life of me I cannot remember how I did it or the right mouth position while doing it. If you hook up the bottom of the spring, then you can't get the bolt in if you hook the spring to the bolt you can't get the bottom hooked up. I could probably use a big hammer but I don't want to mess up the threads on the eye bolt. I know this has got to be simple because I've done it before I just can't remember the secret.
Also how hard is it to add a 3rd spring and if you do, are there any problems to be expected, like the integrity of the A frame or anything like that? And how do you do it?

Thanks ahead of time for your help.


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

remove both top nut's on the eyebolts, tip the plow forward, the eyebolts will fall free of the plow blade.

do your thing,
line up the eyebolts in the holes.
slowly pull back on blade, tighten the nuts till the springs just start to seperate, then lock them in place with the bottom nuts. 


make sence ?


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

here for adding 3rd spring

http://www.***********************.com/3rdSpring.html


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

crap, bad link...


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vector6 _
> *crap, bad link... *


 i pm'ed you a link to the adding third spring issue


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Vector6
Thanks for the info, Duh! I told you it was simple, my mind just drew a blank. Of all the things that I have lost, I miss my mind the most! The link that you provided is a bad link even in the pm, Thanks again.

Dan


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

let's see if this works..


----------



## vector6 (Aug 6, 2003)

and another


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

What is the advantage of adding a third spring? Wouldn't tightening up the other two a little more do the same thing?


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

3 trip springs are much better then 2. are plow has 4 and trips just fine. 2 would probobly trip to much


----------



## Plow Daddy (Dec 17, 2003)

I added a third trip spring before the season started. I already had the holes to install it on the Meyer plow, so it was quick and painless. So far I am happy, no tripping so far as compared to last season when I only had the two, and I believe it was about $11 for the trip spring, well worth it so far. 
This year the company that I am subcontracted with added another driver to the route I am on. He is a younger guy @24, this is his second year plowing, so he still has quite a bit of learning to do. The first storm this year I was sent up to where he was to see how he was making out. After I introduced myself, I noticed that the trip springs he had on were shot. They looked like a slinky that was stretched out, the bottom nut on the eye bolt was as far down as they could go, and just by putting my foot on them with little pressure they would touch the back of the moldboard, that's how stretched out they were. I asked him if he was having problems with tripping, he said that he was. I showed him how they should be on my setup. He bought the vehicle with the plow on it which is a Curtis plow. This was the first time I had ever seen one since most people in my area use Meyer or Westerns. To me it looks like the wrong trip springs were installed by the previous owner. I have a spare trip spring that I keep in my vehicle. I pulled it out and checked it on his plow, it looked to me like they were the same meyer trip springs except they seemed to be too long. Even my new one looked as if you were to tighten the eye bolt all the way the spring would not come apart. So I told him that the previous owner, not knowing installed them, tighted they eye bolts are far as possible, which couldn't be right and just went out plowing. Problaby just kept tripping the blade, and that's how they probably ended up so stretched out and loose. It was amazing to me that when he started to push snow that the blade even stood up. I guess when your don't know what to look for you won't figure it out until it breaks.


----------

